# How-To: Retro Rolled Bangs



## daer0n (Mar 8, 2008)

Talk about high rollers. This 1940's roller-set hairstyle is creeping its way back. Do you ever wonder how Gwen Stefani, Paris Hilton and Christina Aguilera all get their hair rolls to stay in place? I can tell you how in just five steps. (And don't worry, this look isn't reserved strictly for bleached blondes.) 







*STEP 1: *Begin with clean, damp hair. Apply a generous amount of mousse to roots and lengths. Blow-dry your hair until it is about 90 percent dry.
*STEP 2: *Next, use a clip to section off your bangs into a triangular shape from the rest of your hair. Dry the bottom of your hair any way you like and mist lightly with hairspray.
For the last three steps, read more. 
*STEP 3: *As for the front-crown section of your hair, separate it again into two parts. Wind hair around Velcro rollers and let it set for 20 minutes.
*STEP 4: *Take out the rollers and back-comb the hair to your desired height. Once you are finished, smooth it over with a boar-bristle brush.
*STEP 5: *Before you pin anything, carefully roll the two front sections of hair together around your fingers and secure by criss-crossing two bobby pins into a loop at the front of the head (the criss-cross ensures a tighter hold). As a finishing touch, spritz hair generously with firm hold hairspray.
Source


----------



## MindySue (Mar 8, 2008)

Christina looks mannish! I love this look though.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 8, 2008)

I think only Gwen pulled that look off well. It's not my style though.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, I like Gwen's the best too.


----------



## LilDee (Mar 8, 2008)

hahaha, sorry this is so off topic.. but with her hair like that Paris reminds me of that oldschool cartoon character!! i think his name was Tin Tin


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2008)

This hair style can look nice.

However, it does remind me of "There's something about Mary".


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 8, 2008)

I like it on Gwen alot. I keep meaning to do my hair in a similar style. I love when we didn the retro looks when i took hair stying, there so much fun!


----------

